
Cartographers Have Been Hiding Illustrations Inside Switzerland’s Official Maps - magoghm
https://eyeondesign.aiga.org/for-decades-cartographers-have-been-hiding-covert-illustrations-inside-of-switzerlands-official-maps/
======
Kaze404
Dynamic profiles seem really useful. I wonder if Alacritty has anything
similar.

